# poti poti



## angolina

Oi Amigos! eu preciso da sua ajuda para traduzir* "poti poti*"
na cancion infantil borboletihna
obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda angolina, 

Borboletinha tá na cozinha
Fazendo chocolate para a madrinha
Poti, poti
Perna de pau
Olho de vidro
E nariz de pica-pau (pau, pau)

Pra mim é o barulho da colher de pau na panela....


----------



## angolina

no youtube eu vi video Borboletinha saca poti poti  de um embalagem. penso e ingrediente, mas qual?
 Vanda obrigada pelas boas-vindas


----------



## WhoSoyEu

angolina said:


> .... eu vi video Borboletinha saca poti poti  de um embalagem. penso e ingrediente, mas qual?
> Vanda obrigada pelas boas-vindas


No conocía la musica, pero al ver el video me queda claro que son ingredientes de fantasía (quien colocaría narices de pájaros en una tarta de chocolate?). Poti poti es algo inventado, no conozco nada que tenga ese nombre.


----------



## GamblingCamel

O dicionario-tupi-guarani dá como significado para "poti" : camarão.

Também Pt.wiki diz sobre Antônio Filipe Camarão, comandante indio (da tribo potiguar) do século XVII:  
"Tendo como nome de nascença Poti ou Potiguaçu que significa camarão. Ao ser batizado e convertido ao catolicismo em 1614 recebeu o nome de Antônio e adotou Filipe Camarão em homenagem ao soberano D. Filipe II."

_Borboletinha é uma cantiga extraordinária !!_


----------



## brasileirinho

GamblingCamel said:


> O dicionario-tupi-guarani dá como significado para "poti" : camarão.
> 
> Também Pt.wiki diz sobre Antônio Filipe Camarão, comandante indio (da tribo potiguar) do século XVII:
> "Tendo como nome de nascença Poti ou Potiguaçu que significa camarão. Ao ser batizado e convertido ao catolicismo em 1614 recebeu o nome de Antônio e adotou Filipe Camarão em homenagem ao soberano D. Filipe II."
> 
> _Borboletinha é uma cantiga extraordinária !!_



Que excelente explicação, não tinha ideia do significado de poti, para mim era mais uma invenção ou, no máximo, uma onomatopéia. Isso me faz pensar que sempre nos esquecemos da origem do nosso português "crioulo".


----------



## GamblingCamel

brasileirinho said:


> Que excelente explicação, não tinha ideia do significado de poti, para mim era mais uma invenção ou, no máximo, uma onomatopéia.


Possivelmente ainda é uma invencao (na cantiga), eu não sei.



WhoSoyEu said:


> No conocía la musica, pero al ver el video me queda claro que son ingredientes de fantasía (quien colocaría narices de pájaros en una tarta de chocolate?)


Fantasia!?!?! Haha. Você não pensa como pensa uma borboletinha!


----------



## Vanda

Mas Brasileirinho, observe que o poti da música infantil não tem nada a ver com camarão ou mesmo com índios. Poti de potiguar e quantos potis que vieram do tupi é uma coisa, poti da música infantil mencionada é o que é, música infantil, onomatopeia, parlenda pura e simples.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Gostei deste comentário de uma pessoa que acabou de ler as palavras de Borbotinho para primeira vez:


> *Poti, poti*
> *nota*: até hj eu não sei o que eu grunhia nesta parte. Só sei que não era "poti, poti".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

_Fantasia!?!?! Haha. Você não pensa como pensa uma borboletinha!_

É verdade, GC. Deixei de pensar como um "borboletinho" (se é que alguma vez pensei como um) há muuuuuuuuito tempo.


----------



## brasileirinho

Vanda said:


> Mas Brasileirinho, observe que o poti da música infantil não tem nada a ver com camarão ou mesmo com índios. Poti de potiguar e quantos potis que vieram do tupi é uma coisa, poti da música infantil mencionada é o que é, música infantil, onomatopeia, parlenda pura e simples.



Pode ser, Vanda, mas a partir do momento que pensei nos outros ingredientes, _olho de vidro, perna de pau e nariz de pica-pau_, pensei "por que não colocar um camarãozinho na receita?"


----------



## GamblingCamel

brasileirinho said:


> Pode ser, Vanda, mas a partir do momento que pensei nos outros ingredientes, _olho de vidro, perna de pau e nariz de pica-pau_,
> pensei "por que não colocar um camarãozinho na receita?"



Eu acabo de aprender que _Caesalpinia echinata_ ~~ pau-Brasil ~~ é a árvore nacional de Brasil. 
Um fato linguistico interessante: Pau-Brasil é também conhecida como pau-ferro por ser mais densa do que a água e não flutuar.
____

Ainda eu não tenho podido encontrar online qualquer referência nem a data de composicão de Borboletinha nem o nome de compositor.  
Pensam vocês que a cantiga é muito velha ou foi composta para um programa infantil de TV?


----------



## answor

Eu investigar e poti poti significa que eles são as flores da floresta. é uma palavra catalã que significa "pouco de tudo". Alimento ou bebida na aparência e sabor.


----------

